# Hummers



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm expecting one of these from Hawky today........an Accutron.

Interested to see any pics of movements etc.

Do these maintain their accuracy level as the battery runs down?

Any info would be of interest as they are new to me


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Griff said:


> I'm expecting one of these from Hawky today........an Accutron.
> 
> Interested to see any pics of movements etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Griff.

Accuracy should remain the same until the battery level drops to around 1v as with most battery powered watches so no worries there.... i would expect the life of the cell to be around 12-15mths and the cells are readily available...

there are some great sites on the net devoted to the Accutron..ranging from just pics to a full in depth description of the theory and workings...

Regards keith


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just got this beauty off Hawky 

Chuffed as mint balls with it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Griff B)

So, what do you think of the hummmmm?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Different but good. 

Is the Bulova 2180 battery the same as a 350??


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Enjoy it Griff.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Griff said:


> Different but good.
> 
> Is the Bulova 2180 battery the same as a 350??


Glad you like it Griff. 

"2180" refers to the movement calibre...basically 2180 is a 218 without a day or date or any other complication.

You want a 344 battery for these and Roy stocks them. :rltb:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Griff said:


> I'm expecting one of these from Hawky today........an Accutron.
> 
> Interested to see any pics of movements etc.
> 
> ...


Griff,

I think Rob Berkavicius' site is the one that most people go to when wanting to learn about these movements.

http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/acc.htm


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Excellent Griff, I also got my first hummer last week... am even wearing it right now


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats on your first hummer Griff, may it be the first of many. That looks a stunner too :thumbup:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the world of hummers. A warning that it can become a little addictive :tongue2:

Regards

Mike


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > I'm expecting one of these from Hawky today........an Accutron.
> ...


Some great info there Paul.....thanks............VERY interesting stuff


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Excellent Griff,going to have to get me one of those!


----------

